# Bonding update



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

It's only been 5 days and my baby already sleeps comfortably on me and she lets me pet her little face! She's so adorable! Even on the first day she seemed fearless! She explored her cage age all of her food and ran like crazy on her wheel! It was like she's lived here her whole life!! :grin:


----------



## belly423 (Jul 1, 2013)

Well done you! It's lovely to hear success stories to give people encouragement that hedges do settle - some quickly and some more slowly. Enjoy every second and trust me, the obsession with these little balls of spikes just gets stronger!


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha thanks!!! She settled in very quickly! I'm so lucky to have gotten such a sweet girl


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, how sweet! I'm glad it's going so well!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I am a bit greedy and would still like MORE pictures of this angel!


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

She's just amazing haha tonight during her play time my dad walked in and she ran right over and burrowed into my lap to hide!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

so cute!!!


----------

